# Mystery Bomb Attack



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I come home from school to find my husband knocked out from the mystery bomb that someone attacked my home with. After reviving him, we discovered that not only was someone sneaky to bomb me anomonously but made it appear that it was sent from myself. Someone is very sneaky!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I got one last week, too. Mine exploded before arrival, though. 

Nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats the 2nd one today!!! Good Hit


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Who could it be???


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yet another nice hit from the mystery bomber...


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm, those smokes looke oddly familiar.....could this be the Florida mystery man?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Mystery-licious!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another mystery bomb! Nothing to beat yourself up over... <groan>


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah what does the DC say? I bet you it is from Tampa.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Its a click and ship label. Tried every number on there. no worky.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The mystery grows - another big blast!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Who is this mystery bomber


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Cigars from nowhere/no one--

Must only occur on CL


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

He knew I was on to him so he changed his technique.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Same one as mine except that RP is new.....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Mystery-licious!


nice rhonda good hit


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

And again!! Btw how can you guys send a package putting the same name and andress of the andressee even at sender?? USPS dont check what you write?


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

When you print the label, it asks for a return address and the zip code you're shipping from. As long as you enter the zip code you're shipping from accurately, USPS won't care. Return address isn't taken into account for the postage, just the destination and the zip code shipped from.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Another sneaky attack!! Some very nice smokes


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If you needed someone to bomb you that bad you should have let me know, you must be embarrassed to bomb yourself! LOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

stig said:


> When you print the label, it asks for a return address and the zip code you're shipping from. As long as you enter the zip code you're shipping from accurately, USPS won't care. Return address isn't taken into account for the postage, just the destination and the zip code shipped from.


I'm not entirely sure I agree with you here. The reason being: Even though the return address says the same as the send to, there is a shipped from zip code on the top of the label. In bot this case and mine, the zip code says the same code as the send to. It seems to be working OK for the Mystery Shipper.

Now, when I ship, I have my return address, but the ship from zip is the zip from my office, because I ship it from Mass, and not NH.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That is one sneaky dude though....


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'm not entirely sure I agree with you here. The reason being: Even though the return address says the same as the send to, there is a shipped from zip code on the top of the label. In bot this case and mine, the zip code says the same code as the send to. It seems to be working OK for the Mystery Shipper.
> 
> Now, when I ship, I have my return address, but the ship from zip is the zip from my office, because I ship it from Mass, and not NH.


Hmm, that's odd. Shipping rates can vary depending on where you're shipping it from, so I would think that USPS would care, but apparently not.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Same bomb as mine (except the RP). But mine had mikedaddy's return address on it. 

Did I give credit to someone I shouldn't have, or was it him? Hmmmm...:imconfused:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well whoever it is i do admire his style and taste
keep up the good work sir


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

stig said:


> Hmm, that's odd. Shipping rates can vary depending on where you're shipping it from, so I would think that USPS would care, but apparently not.


Used to...when I did alot of ebay shipping...if you used the priority box its a flat rate. If using the video tape size box only weight consideration is if it weighs over 12 oz you have to take it to the clerk at the counter. If not you get put purchase the postage and drop it in the chute, never going to the counter.
I usually go to the counter anyway and no matter where I am shipping to it has been the same price until I hit the weight limit or use a bigger box.

Just my experience


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

stig said:


> When you print the label, it asks for a return address and the zip code you're shipping from. As long as you enter the zip code you're shipping from accurately, USPS won't care. Return address isn't taken into account for the postage, just the destination and the zip code shipped from.


Okay, here's the deal (from a geeky mailshop employee - me). The Mystery Bomber has found an interesting loophole. If a package has stamps on it - it gets cancelled from the post office of origin. If a package has a meter strip on it - the meter strip has the origination zip code on it. Packages with labels and postage applied through the online system do not usually get a cancellation stamp at the post office. They could, but they usually don't as it saves a step at the post office, therefore expediting the delivery. The online system is encouraged by the post office, as it insures that the delivery address has gone through their address standardization system and they know it's a valid and deliverable address. That's why the Delivery Confirmation service is free when using their system (just a discount for essentially making their job easier). Our Mystery Bomber is being sneaky by keying in the recipient's address as the return address also. He then takes it one step further by keying in the recipient's zip code as the "zip code being mailed from" in the USPS online system. (When using the online system, if I use my home address as the return address, but am mailing the package from my office I'm supposed to key in my office zip code as the "mailing zip code.") So this little "glitch" in the online system is how he can't be discovered. And to top it off, the online shipping label doesn't include the delivery confirmation number, so we can't even try to trace it that way. The post office could by scanning the DC barcode as they will have all the info in their system including the zip where the package was mailed from and the credit card used to purchase the postage. But unless you want to get Postal Inspectors involved, I wouldn't suggest worrying about that. Anyway, from what I remember, these mystery packages were originating from a Florida zip code a couple of weeks ago, before MB (Mystery Bomber) got his act together. 

Okay, now does anyone want a lesson on indicias and bulk mail? Anyone ... anyone?


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

:redface: Right! No really I didn't bomb myself, I'm still recovering from all the bombs I received for my birthday.


tx_tuff said:


> If you needed someone to bomb you that bad you should have let me know, you must be embarrassed to bomb yourself! LOL


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

HMMM, interesting seems like a lot of work, whoever it is must be experienced in covert operations. :biggrin:


patefengreen said:


> Okay, here's the deal (from a geeky mailshop employee - me). The Mystery Bomber has found an interesting loophole. If a package has stamps on it - it gets cancelled from the post office of origin. If a package has a meter strip on it - the meter strip has the origination zip code on it. Packages with labels and postage applied through the online system do not usually get a cancellation stamp at the post office. They could, but they usually don't as it saves a step at the post office, therefore expediting the delivery. The online system is encouraged by the post office, as it insures that the delivery address has gone through their address standardization system and they know it's a valid and deliverable address. That's why the Delivery Confirmation service is free when using their system (just a discount for essentially making their job easier). Our Mystery Bomber is being sneaky by keying in the recipient's address as the return address also. He then takes it one step further by keying in the recipient's zip code as the "zip code being mailed from" in the USPS online system. (When using the online system, if I use my home address as the return address, but am mailing the package from my office I'm supposed to key in my office zip code as the "mailing zip code.") So this little "glitch" in the online system is how he can't be discovered. And to top it off, the online shipping label doesn't include the delivery confirmation number, so we can't even try to trace it that way. The post office could by scanning the DC barcode as they will have all the info in their system including the zip where the package was mailed from and the credit card used to purchase the postage. But unless you want to get Postal Inspectors involved, I wouldn't suggest worrying about that. Anyway, from what I remember, these mystery packages were originating from a Florida zip code a couple of weeks ago, before MB (Mystery Bomber) got his act together.
> 
> Okay, now does anyone want a lesson on indicias and bulk mail? Anyone ... anyone?


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

congrats!
This bomber is so so sneaky! 
we will get him in time.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

mystery bombers are nice but you dont know who to spank back


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

He is definitely a Floridian!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> If you needed someone to bomb you that bad you should have let me know, you must be embarrassed to bomb yourself! LOL


LOL!!!! Nice one Frank!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit...You have an Oliva there. Those are becoming my favorite. Frank gave me a MB1...which I can't wait to try. Then I will have to try the MB2...hope its as good and the MB3, which is what got me hooked on Oliva.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> well whoever it is i do admire his style and taste
> keep up the good work *sir*


or Ma'am...hmmmm


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

He/She gets pleasure out of giving. CL ROCKS!!!


----------

